# Bowhunting in Scotland



## Scotsbowhunter

As most will know it has been illegal here for quite some time but there were talks of making it legal again. Most of this ban was due to England. I am passionate and want to fight for the right to bowhunt here, but how would i go about it?


----------



## Bayfield

I believe the first step would be to gather all the Scottish bowhunters you know and form a Bowhunters Association, if you don't already have one. You need to be strong in numbers when approaching the authorities .


----------



## VLODPG

Tag so I can learn more too! Im considering moving to Poland & it is illegal to bowhunt there but gun hunting is ok. 

Thats the biggest thing that prevents me from making the move!


----------



## Bayfield

VLODPG said:


> Tag so I can learn more too! Im considering moving to Poland & it is illegal to bowhunt there but gun hunting is ok.
> 
> Thats the biggest thing that prevents me from making the move!


A very personal thing, of course, by why on earth move from the great US to Poland?? I could not live if I had to give up bowhunting. But that's me.


----------



## csinclair

*Get a lobbyist / Lawyer bowhunting advocate.*

Hello,
I wasn't aware that it was illegal to Bowhunt in Scotland, seems like a crime against all that is proper, (what's this world coming to?).
Go and talk to your Member of Parliament or equivalent person of political clout, they know that one letter, person in their face or angry group means many more people are on the same page.. they get things done when faced with angry or unhappy voters. Just my $0.02.., (actually I'm of Scottish roots so that would be a $0.002 worth.. lol).

Good luck with that, sincerely,
Craig


----------



## wis_archer

csinclair said:


> Hello,
> I wasn't aware that it was illegal to Bowhunt in Scotland, seems like a crime against all that is proper, (what's this world coming to?).
> Go and talk to your Member of Parliament or equivalent person of political clout, they know that one letter, person in their face or angry group means many more people are on the same page.. they get things done when faced with angry or unhappy voters. Just my $0.02.., (actually I'm of Scottish roots so that would be a $0.002 worth.. lol).
> 
> Good luck with that, sincerely,
> Craig


The sad thing is the lawmakers in England are a bunch of radicals who want to control every aspect of their lives.


----------



## mackem

There is actually a British Bowhunting Society in the UK Bayfield,they had a meeting several weeks ago,unfortunatly I wasnt able to attend as I was in Asia.


----------



## celticgladiator

best of luck. sounds like you may have a tough road ahead of you.


----------



## wis_archer

Unfortunately it doesn't look like it is going to happen soon. Most of the legislators are hell bent against it.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

mackem said:


> There is actually a British Bowhunting Society in the UK Bayfield,they had a meeting several weeks ago,unfortunatly I wasnt able to attend as I was in Asia.


Hi, can you find out for me what happened? I just hope we can knock some sense into the English government this is pethetic.


----------



## mackem

Yeah,not a prob mate,I will get you the website in the morning,but I wouldnt hold my breath,its not going to happen,foreign travel is the only option for us.:zip:
Engtlish government?Isnt the prime minister a scot?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Yes Gordon Brown is Scottish but his interests are mostly for England than for Scotland therefor he's a traitor and not well liked here. 

Why are they digging their heels in so badly about bowhunting?


----------



## mackem

Interests in England?Thats not happening,we both know that,how much does the average scottish kid pay for a university course compared to an english kid :zip: Lots of examples,one in six scots make their homes south of the border,ever thought why?Watch what happens if scotland ever get independance,dont go all braveheart on me,my family still have a croft in Caithness,this isnt about politics,its about bowhunting :embara:
Its not going to be reinstated,thats the plain and simple truth of the matter,same as fox-hunting,hare coursing,etc,we just have to accept it,as I said,thats why we go abroad.


----------



## mackem

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/10/22/nscot122.xml


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

mackem said:


> Interests in England?Thats not happening,we both know that,how much does the average scottish kid pay for a university course compared to an english kid :zip: Lots of examples,one in six scots make their homes south of the border,ever thought why?Watch what happens if scotland ever get independance,dont go all braveheart on me,my family still have a croft in Caithness,this isnt about politics,its about bowhunting :embara:
> Its not going to be reinstated,thats the plain and simple truth of the matter,same as fox-hunting,hare coursing,etc,we just have to accept it,as I said,thats why we go abroad.


Oh well, thats the government for you here. Wouldn't know sense if it came and slapped them on the face.

I'd rather not get involved with Scottish and English politics because thats just impossible to me but if you don't like the way Scotland is run then why don't the English become independent, you don't need us remember  Maybe we are wanting to run Scotland the way we want instead of England making the decisions for us.


----------



## mackem

I am more scottish than you,I am from the highlands,we never sold out to the english way back when :wink:Butin truth if scotland ever did gain independance,woe betide the land north of the border :zip:


----------



## mackem

I liked your original better,its more accurate,in truth England and its taxpayers ARE subsidising Scotland,we both know it :wink:I have lived around the world,my wife isnt european,neither are my kids so I owe allegiance to no one,this is about sport not politics :wink:

I'm not trying to start a fight or anything, but its cheaper to live here than it is in England and we're getting free prescriptions soon. I have the interests of my country at heart like yourself, therefor I am all for independence. Its the 21st century


----------



## mackem

Your getting free prescriptions and university education because...............The english are paying for them :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

mackem said:


> Your getting free prescriptions and university education because...............The english are paying for them :wink:


And your economy is so strong because of our great whisky and tourism :wink: Not to mention our exceptional hospitality 

Anyway my family are originally from Skye and my dad's family are from Italy so  

Have you lived in the US?


----------



## mackem

Nope,never lived in the states,four and a half years in Hong Kong,year in the Philippines,year in India,time in belize,malaysia,based on Gib once,few other places :zip:
Family is from Caithness and sutherland,kids were born in Hong Kong,wifes half indonesian half chinese,and my grandfather was italian


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Wow cool that is amazing!

My mum is Scottish (from Glasgow) my dad is half Italian, all the rest of the family are in Sorrento, Italy.

My boyfriend is from Mississippi. What a mix.


----------



## mackem

I guess we are mongrels :wink:I just came back from Borneo a few weeks ago,I did some training in Sabah and Brunei once way back in '92,met my wife then and bought a house over there,just been for six weeks relaxation,back in the smoke now,not as nice :sad:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Thats a shame 

I have never been that far out, just to the US and Europe mostly. Going bowhunting in October. My boyfriends dad has 280 acres in MS so it shall be fun 

Are you Scottish?


----------



## mackem

I was born in Singapore,my dad is scottish,based there when he was in the navy,my mam is from sunderland so we lived there when we came back to the uk till I was 16 and left home.
Theres a couple of us thinking of doing a guided bear hunt in Canada,I think its about 3k including flights,Heres the BBHS web addie,mark one of the guys on theres going after bear soon,you can see him in one of the pics with a black bear.
http://www.britishbowhunters.com/


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Nice, its just gonna cost me £300 for my return flights there and whatever price to mount the head (if i get a good size buck)


----------



## mackem

Three hundred quid is nowt is it?But I want to go for a bear,they dont have them in Epping forest :wink: Whereas there are thousands of fallow :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

I have no reason to kill a bear but I do love my venison and wood pigeon.


----------



## brindle

*Ideas*

Think in terms of money and what you can give the politicians. Seems like it should be the politicians keeping the money in our pockets, right? Anyway, the biggest success story for hunting in the states is two fold. One, we keep the numbers of animals within healthy conservation limits; two, we're (and you) are taxed more to add to the kitty to go to increasing the health of the herd (in theory). In return, you'll generate businesses and added revenue from tourism. Yall are a couple examples of that. I wish you the best of luck, and if yall do well, have me over for some stag or goat hunts!!! And of course a couple of pints!:darkbeer:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

We don't get goats here really, mostly sheep and the game you get in the states like Rabbit, hare, fox, wildcat etc.


----------



## Moon

*Guess what?*

*"The sad thing is the lawmakers in England are a bunch of radicals who want to control every aspect of their lives
*". Sounds like liberals in the USA and I'm afraid they are taking over. Can only hurt our hunting freedoms if they stay in power long enough. Good luck on getting bowhunting going. What possible reasons are there for them to be against it?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

I think people have tried their best to overturn this but with failure. I personally do not think anything will make them change the law 

It makes me angry when hunting especially using a bow is traditional here and was used thousands of years ago.

Its beyond me really, I'll never understand these stupid laws.


----------



## JCBears

Scots unless there is revolution all over Europe not you or me or anyone else is going to bow hunt in places that don't have it now. Legislation is too entrenched. It like trying to romove beer from the Germans or the Irish.....ain't gonna happen. Invest your time into shooting better to bag a deer when you get back to the states. I hate to say it but its true.


----------



## Jack NZ

wis_archer said:


> The sad thing is the lawmakers in England are a bunch of radicals who want to control every aspect of their lives.


And you live where ??:sign10:

What's that thing you guys have called? something about "Homeland security" where you have no rights anymore. 

People that live in glass houses,,,should shut their mouths.:zip:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Jack NZ said:


> And you live where ??:sign10:
> 
> What's that thing you guys have called? something about "Homeland security" where you have no rights anymore.
> 
> People that live in glass houses,,,should shut their mouths.:zip:


Trust me its bad here. My boyfriend is American and has noticed this too.

It sucks when you can't even bowhunt in your own country.


----------



## araz2114

Hey Scotsbowhunter... I sure hope you can get bowhunting in Scotland. I have a brother that lives in Livingston.... bowhunting would be a good reason to visit him 

As far as bear hunting... they are one of the animals that should *only *be bowhunted. Up close and personal. If you like to eat venison you would love the taste of bear.... my wife's favourite. 

Good luck and hope you get bowhunting very soon.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

araz2114 said:


> Hey Scotsbowhunter... I sure hope you can get bowhunting in Scotland. I have a brother that lives in Livingston.... bowhunting would be a good reason to visit him
> 
> As far as bear hunting... they are one of the animals that should *only *be bowhunted. Up close and personal. If you like to eat venison you would love the taste of bear.... my wife's favourite.
> 
> Good luck and hope you get bowhunting very soon.


Well the English government isn't exactly the brightest and good at setting examples of criminals. I don't think bowhunting will ever be made legal here. Its so PC here, pisses me right off.


Livingston, West Lothian? Thats about 50 mins from me. Im near Glasgow, Lanarkshire.

Would love to try bear.


----------



## mackem

Dont keep saying "The english government" its the british government,and without them you would be in dire straights,remember,we subsidise your small country :wink:Bow arrived yet? :embara:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

mackem said:


> Dont keep saying "The english government" its the british government,and without them you would be in dire straights,remember,we subsidise your small country :wink:Bow arrived yet? :embara:


And without our oil, whisky and tourism etc England would not survive. Im sure if we had a proper government we'd get bowhunting back, this place is too pc for my liking.

The bow will be here tomorrow, cost me £70 on customs charges!!!!!


----------



## mackem

England wouldnt survive?Just do a websearch on tourism figures sarah :wink:£70 tax?Those f****** english b*******!!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

mackem said:


> England wouldnt survive?Just do a websearch on tourism figures sarah :wink:£70 tax?Those f****** english b*******!!!


Did you know the majority of our tourism does come from England. Nice that. Too fond of the whisky i say 

Yes £70 tax, bloody ridiculous!


----------



## mackem

Your right,we often feel like slumming it :wink:Wh are you flying the Welsh flag in your avatar?:embara:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

What? LOL no its the royal Scottish flag


----------



## mackem

Is it?I didnt know scotland even had a flag,well,well,we learn something new every day  When your part of england,you will lose your identity,your strange accent will be banned,and you will be known as new-englandshire,then that flag will probably be banned :wink:


----------



## mackem

The Royal flag?So its the flag of the queen of ENGLAND:wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Ha Ha.

Stop being so cocky. :tongue:


----------



## ubetcha

Scotsbowhunter
You have a pm from me if you didn't see it already:teeth:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

ubetcha said:


> Scotsbowhunter
> You have a pm from me if you didn't see it already:teeth:


I didn't get it


----------



## Wizard of Oz

*Twaddle*

C'mon SBH, cut the bowhunting twaddle, you can barely pull back the bow. Suggest you go hunting mackem, that's one ugly big hairy English beastie, he sure need to be shot big time. He'd make a nice rug, no, better, a doormat, then you could wipe your wee feet on it everytime you come home from hunting things, things like buses, and bargains, and houses, and all sorts of huntingy type things that hunting people hunt. Don't take mackem seriously, he's from London, that's a big pommy city full of big hairy pommy people that talk funny...says things like...
Apples and Pears, Kettle, Adam and Eve, A la Mode, Pony and Trap, Butcher's Hook,
Ruby Murray, Trouble and Strife, Ace of Spades, Barnet Fair.....
yeah, they talk all sorts of twaddle.
Well, they are sasenachs after all, what do you expect?


----------



## mackem

Your probably right,I would make a nice rug,in fact I think I do,my wife uses me as a f***ing doormat most of the time anyway :embara: I am not from London actually,my lineage is actually mainly highland scotland :embara:But I prefer not to mention that,its one of those secrets I prefer to keep hidden :embara:


----------



## ubetcha

Why would you like to keep the info hidden that you are a highlander?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

ubetcha said:


> Why would you like to keep the info hidden that you are a highlander?


I know, I am always proud of being Scottish. My grandad is from the Highlands. My gran is from Italy.


----------



## ubetcha

Scotsbowhunter
I did try and resend my pm.Hope you get it this time


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Yep I did but you haven't replied to me. :wink:


----------



## Wizard of Oz

> My grandad is from the Highlands. My gran is from Italy.


so you are not a real pedigree scot.
more of a kinda bitsa scot.
:zip:


----------



## mackem

ubetcha said:


> Why would you like to keep the info hidden that you are a highlander?


Because then Lowlanders like SBH get a sort of inferiority complex,and that makes me feel bad :embara:Because we all know our history :embara:And we know the lowlanders sold scotland out to the english :embara:


----------



## Wizard of Oz

History is a funny thing mackem, they talk about it repeating itself and us all learning from it. I don't see many Lowlanders benefiting from the so-called English sell off, the highland whiskey barons did that, and remember the forests that once covered the magnificent Scottish highlands. Choochters don't compare with the Lowlanders, Lowlanders built 20th century Scotland, you guys hid in the hills and acted daft, all the kilts those sporrans and photo opportunity stuff. YOU guys stuffed up our ****ry, never mascarade on my doorstep again. You guys sold off our country, YOU guys, etc etc.

Don't pull rank here mackem, William Wallace was a Lowlander, highlanders were just that, folk that lived miles from the action up in the heather.

I'm Jim, who are you Mr. Highlander, a bloke in a kilt, a certainly hope so.

not all scots are the same.

here's proof, Traditional Scottish Marriage Dance, *** is that?

sod all to do with Scotland that jigging, just a bunch of choochter that have been let af the lead. bit like zombies day out.

Machem, yir ful o' it! 

"oh flour of scotland why can't yi make some nice breed"


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Wizard of Oz said:


> History is a funny thing mackem, they talk about it repeating itself and us all learning from it. I don't see many Lowlanders benefiting from the so-called English sell off, the highland whiskey barons did that, and remember the forests that once covered the magnificent Scottish highlands. Choochters don't compare with the Lowlanders, Lowlanders built 20th century Scotland, you guys hid in the hills and acted daft, all the kilts those sporrans and photo opportunity stuff. YOU guys stuffed up our ****ry, never mascarade on my doorstep again. You guys sold off our country, YOU guys, etc etc.
> 
> Don't pull rank here mackem, William Wallace was a Lowlander, highlanders were just that, folk that lived miles from the action up in the heather.
> 
> I'm Jim, who are you Mr. Highlander, a bloke in a kilt, a certainly hope so.
> 
> not all scots are the same.
> 
> here's proof, Traditional Scottish Marriage Dance, *** is that?
> 
> sod all to do with Scotland that jigging, just a bunch of choochter that have been let af the lead. bit like zombies day out.
> 
> Machem, yir ful o' it!
> 
> "oh flour of scotland why can't yi make some nice breed"



Jim, have you been on those awful drugs again?


----------



## mackem

I think he has been on something?He doesnt understand a p**s take when he see it  Could be the reverse polarity giving him a head-rush in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Wizard of Oz

> He doesnt understand a p**s take when he see it


ditto.


----------



## mackem

I did mate :nyah:This aint the real world,this is 'Tinternet :wink:


----------



## Limey

I have just found this thread.

As an Englishman (with some Scottish friends) I believe it very unlikely we will ever get the opertunity to hunt in the UK.

Fox hunting with dogs is now illegal and I can't see the government allowing us to go hunting with our bows.

I know quite well a few members of the Britsh Bowhunting Association (Clive,Tony etc) and fully support what they do but lets not kid ourselves that we have the game animals other countries have or the vast areas to hunt in. I would agree Scotland has more space than England as it is less populated.

So I guess we can only dream, it hard enough to find somewhere to do pest control with an airgun let alone a 60 or 70# compound.


----------



## mackem

We have some great game animals limey,I did the pest control on a farm just outside London,saturated with deer mate,Munties and some good herds of fallow,The farmer used to let me run the fallow with my dogs when it was allowed.:wink:


----------



## Wizard of Oz

mackem said:


> I did mate :nyah:This aint the real world,this is 'Tinternet :wink:


fair enough mackem, forget about scoring brownie points, just having a laugh, enough said on that, back to the archery.

Firstly,what's wrong with trying to be super accurate and shoot at a 'straw' target.
When I shoot at a target at say 50m and miss the middle by 6'' that's a bad shot, you shoot at the vital organs of a deer at 50m and miss by 6',you still kill the deer, so I guess that's a good shot. What worries me about all this is when you guys who are not good enough shots, shoot at a deer from 50m and miss by 12' or more, the deer suffers. If you are not a pretty good shot you should not be out hunting. I think that is part of the hunters code of ethics.

Care to comment. :wink:


----------



## mackem

I have never shot a deer past 25 yards,50 is way beyond my comfort zone to be frank.:embara:


----------



## Wizard of Oz

sorry to hear that Frank


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

We need to stand up to those snooty politicians and get bowhunting back!


----------



## mackem

Never going to happen in the UK :embara:


----------



## Wizard of Oz

Aren't there proper regional bowhunting clubs around the UK who organise 'approved' hunting trips? I thought also that you can get permission to hunt on private land. If you have 'open' bowhunting then any loony with a bow could be off causing mayhem. Are compound bows freely available 'over the counter' for any member of the public to purchase and use wherever they like within reason in the UK? That is the case in Australia. IMO You should be an affiliated member of an archery/bowhunting club to shoot a bow so people are more accountable and hopefully better educated in the use of their equipment and the responsibilities that come with being an archer/bowhunter.


----------



## runningboar

Wizard of Oz said:


> Aren't there proper regional bowhunting clubs around the UK who organise 'approved' hunting trips? I thought also that you can get permission to hunt on private land. *If you have 'open' bowhunting then any loony with a bow could be off causing mayhem*. Are compound bows freely available 'over the counter' for any member of the public to purchase and use wherever they like within reason in the UK? That is the case in Australia. *IMO You should be an affiliated member of an archery/bowhunting club to shoot a bow so people are more accountable and hopefully better educated in the use of their equipment and the responsibilities that come with being an archer/bowhunter*.


Are you serious or just trying to start a fight, you get a lot of drive bys with bow gear in OZ. 

With ideas like these yall shouldn't gripe when your rights are taken away, hell your taking them away yourself. Chris


----------



## Varbogen

*Bowhunting rights*

The Scottish Parlament may never allow Bowhunting again, and what alot of you do not realize is that our bowhunting future is in trouble here in the states as well ! 

We are fighting a Losing battle ,and its time to get involved or watch our past time to wither away and die


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Varbogen said:


> The Scottish Parlament may never allow Bowhunting again, and what alot of you do not realize is that our bowhunting future is in trouble here in the states as well !
> 
> We are fighting a Losing battle ,and its time to get involved or watch our past time to wither away and die


People are ignorant and just don't understand thats the problem. I really highly doubt it'll get banned there because theres so much support and many hunters there.


----------



## Wizard of Oz

runningboar said:


> Are you serious or just trying to start a fight, you get a lot of drive bys with bow gear in OZ.
> 
> With ideas like these yall shouldn't gripe when your rights are taken away, hell your taking them away yourself. Chris


I'm serious and I am not trying to start a fight. Just like owning and driving a car, you should have to show a degree of proficiency before being allowed to shoot 'things' and after that continue to show that you are a responsible owner. I was suggesting that being affiliated to a registered club would be a good start. I realise that there are a lot of people, probably especially in a vast country like USA who just like to do their own thing, but that approach is not going to help when governments want to take your rights away. You need to be a member of a registered body with thousands of members to have any power to veto certain decisions. That said remember you live in a democracy and the will of the majority will prevail (in theory), so keep the majority onside by behaving in a way that instills confidence.

The Scottish government are more likely to allow registered organised groups to participate in their bowhunting sport, but no way are the going to allow any Tom Dick or Harry to buy a bow then go off bowhunting willy nilly.


----------



## JCBears

Oz we have thze good fotune to be on an internationakl site. However, ther eis no chance no way that it could ever be concidered good to have the govorment of any nation dictate that it be mandatory to require personal property to be registered and effectively controled by that nation. 

All persons should have their right to go out and buy what ever their heart so chooses as long as it does not infringe upon the rights of others to do so as well. It is no business of the president the queen or Micky Mouse what I own and keep in my home so long as it does not hurt my fellow man.

Acceptance of "hunting clubs" as an alternative for the registration and use of archery equipment in hunting is an outrage. As big of an outrage that fox hunting with hounds and horse be band in a land of tradition such as Britian. The loud obnoxious voice of the liberal leftist emotional rational (and I stretch the term rational as far as it will go) in our western society as they are truely only the vocal minority must stop. Reason must prevaile and cowtowing to their "requirements" only adds fuel to their fire


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

JCBears said:


> Oz we have thze good fotune to be on an internationakl site. However, ther eis no chance no way that it could ever be concidered good to have the govorment of any nation dictate that it be mandatory to require personal property to be registered and effectively controled by that nation.
> 
> All persons should have their right to go out and buy what ever their heart so chooses as long as it does not infringe upon the rights of others to do so as well. It is no business of the president the queen or Micky Mouse what I own and keep in my home so long as it does not hurt my fellow man.
> 
> Acceptance of "hunting clubs" as an alternative for the registration and use of archery equipment in hunting is an outrage. As big of an outrage that fox hunting with hounds and horse be band in a land of tradition such as Britian. The loud obnoxious voice of the liberal leftist emotional rational (and I stretch the term rational as far as it will go) in our western society as they are truely only the vocal minority must stop. Reason must prevaile and cowtowing to their "requirements" only adds fuel to their fire



Aww hell, please don't tell me you are into fox hunting with dogs n horses? I live in an area where it used to be very frequent and we hated it, its all your upper classes arses that done it that had not a care in the world for the welfare of that animal. In most cases it would be torn to shreads and barely recognisable. I do not agree to it, its a blood sport and makes us feel sick. Thank God it was banned here. You can shoot a fox and give it a quick death but torturing and uneccessary suffering to an animal is just plain wrong, its cruel, and sick frankly.


----------



## JCBears

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Aww hell, please don't tell me you are into fox hunting with dogs n horses? I live in an area where it used to be very frequent and we hated it, its all your upper classes arses that done it that had not a care in the world for the welfare of that animal. In most cases it would be torn to shreads and barely recognisable. I do not agree to it, its a blood sport and makes us feel sick. Thank God it was banned here. You can shoot a fox and give it a quick death but torturing and uneccessary suffering to an animal is just plain wrong, its cruel, and sick frankly.


Frankly I can not say I would do it personally. No matter who would be along wheather its the Queen herself or some chaw chewing ******* from the Ozarks not my bag. 

Here is the thing about our modern hunting society. We are a small and ever shinking group. Worse yet the non-hunnting public increasingly is switchng to an anti-hunting opinion. That being said the more we divide ourself against each others practices the less progress we make to keeping our sport "hunting" as a whole in tact.

Make no mistake about it I would much rather trap a fox in a dirt set or call one in and plug it with a .22. But if I disagree with gun hunters, hound hunters, trappers, crossbow hunters, high fence hunters etc. I am only making things harder on myself to hunt.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

JCBears said:


> Frankly I can not say I would do it personally. No matter who would be along wheather its the Queen herself or some chaw chewing ******* from the Ozarks not my bag.
> 
> Here is the thing about our modern hunting society. We are a small and ever shinking group. Worse yet the non-hunnting public increasingly is switchng to an anti-hunting opinion. That being said the more we divide ourself against each others practices the less progress we make to keeping our sport "hunting" as a whole in tact.
> 
> Make no mistake about it I would much rather trap a fox in a dirt set or call one in and plug it with a .22. But if I disagree with gun hunters, hound hunters, trappers, crossbow hunters, high fence hunters etc. I am only making things harder on myself to hunt.



Yeah but you have to have some sort of boundary and mine is that I am an ethical hunter. I was raised that way. I do not believe in causing an animal any uncessary suffering. I hate fox hunting with a passion, you have to remember that it is mostly your snobby English toffs that support it, i have yet to see a working class individual support it. I love bowhunting and hunting in general. But fox hunting is just a no no in my book.


----------



## mackem

Sarah,what are you ON?Not that english toff crap AGAIN?I used to follow the hunt,when a fox is caught it is over in SECONDS,I have seen hundreds of fox caught,close up and graphic,SECONDS,thats how long it takes,put it this way,a pack of veliciraptors grab you,how long do you last?Once you advocate the banning of one type of control you cant complain when someone else advocates the banning of YOUR preferred sport :wink:
United we stand divided we fall.


----------



## mackem

Have you ever actually been close when hounds grab a fox sarah?Tortured?Where do you get that from?Its obviously not from practical experience is it.


----------



## JCBears

Totally agree. We had **** hounds for years and those dogs are trained to perfection. The only glory those dogs seek is a pat on the head for doing what they were bread for. Killing fox. They are efficient fierce and above all born to do so. I really don't fully know what a toff is, but if I am guessing right those toffs are usually hold a higher seat in the govorment than the average you or I. Don't bust their chops too much


----------



## mackem

Toffs are the upper-echelons of society,the head-sheds,but one thing I really do know about is hunting with dogs,seen them take most game from rabbits to fox to deer,fox are killed QUICKLY,put it this way,the average vixen weighs 12 Lb's the average dog fox a tad larger at 14 LB's,how long is one going to last against 50 hounds each weighing 55-65 LB's?:wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Well most of my friends hunt and we don't agree with fox hunting, its inhumane. Have you ever thought why it was banned? Yes there are English toffs here in Houston. Yes I have seen many hunts and I would never participate in one again.

Sorry but its just wrong. If your going to kill an animal at least arrow it or kill it quickly. A pack of hounds up against a fox, no.

I'm never ever going to agree to it, never have.


----------



## mackem

You dont have to agree with it sarah but a fox with hounds is dead a lot quicker than a deer with an arrow,thats fact! :wink:Theres NEVER a fox gets away wounded,its either kill or escape,no grey area in between.


----------



## mackem

You might have seen hunts,but only from a distance,your words tell me that,you have never been within feet of a fox when its been caught,otherwise you would have chosen your phrases more carefully :wink:


----------



## mackem

Why do you think bowhunting was banned in this country?You want the answer?People like yourself who thought it was "Inhumane" its the thin end of the wedge sarah,dont kick it further under the door,domino knock-on effect,some people thought bowhunting was inhumane,its banned,you think foxhunting is inhumane,its banned,knee-jerk reactions:wink:Have you ever killed a fox sarah?What do you think kills a fox quicker?A pack of hounds or an arrow through it?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

No because I like foxes, I wouldn't kill something that I cannot eat.

If you like it fine, but I don't. I have no problem with bowhunting, but never been one for foxhunting.


----------



## mackem

You've changed your slant from torture and inhumane to Its not edible,put it this way,the rifleman says "Ban bowhunting,its inhumane"he shouts louder than bowhunters,so what happens?Bowhuntings banned,fishing?Poor fish,its tortured because its swimming round with a hook in its mouth,its inhumane,ban it,ban sport angling!Budgerigars in a cage?Cant fly free like an eagle?Ban keeping caged birds.....Ad Infinitum Theres too many restrictions already,like I said,divided we fall :embara:I like foxes?I like them also,but if they are a pest I would still kill them :embara:


----------



## mackem

But look back at your words,bowhunting in this country was banned because of people just like you,its inhumane they shouted,look what happened :embara:


----------



## runningboar

Sarah,
You think it is perfectly fine to stab a deer in the lungs and let it run off to drown in it's own blood, but hunting a fox with hounds is not humane, I am literally LOL. 

I have been a houndsman all my life, I can assure you that the fox does not suffer longer than any other game brought to bag with any other method. Chris


----------



## mackem

Thanks for that Chris,thats what got bowhunting banned in this country,people who hadnt seen it shouting how inhumane it was :embara:


----------



## mackem

The enemy within,two words............Double standards :embara:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Can you just accept tha I do not agree on foxhunting? I do not know anyone that does like it, its a blood sport. I will never change my mind.

Can we just leave it at that, seriously that is my opinion. I love foxes and wouldn't kill one. End of.

People like me are responsible for bowhunting being banned? Erm since when? I bought a bow specifically for bowhunting.

Just because some may like Pepsi, they may not like Coke. I know my dad hunts game birds but would never ever hunt deer, everyone has a preference, doesn't make them an anti or anything like that just because they do not share the same opinion to everyone else...

So can we please just drop it. I do not have a problem with yall if you want to hunt with hounds then sure but its not my tastes like i said earlier so why am i being attacked for my opinion? Sorry but that ain't fair, my opinion should be respected. Thought you were all gentlemen...not bullies.


----------



## runningboar

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Thank God it was banned here. You can shoot a fox and give it a quick death but torturing and uneccessary suffering to an animal is just plain wrong, its cruel, and sick frankly.


There is quite a bit of difference in these quotes.



Scotsbowhunter said:


> So can we please just drop it. I do not have a problem with yall if you want to hunt with hounds then sure but its not my tastes like i said earlier so why am i being attacked for my opinion? .


You not enjoying a sport and not wishing to participate in it is a whole lot different than trying to ban the sport all together. And your stance is very hypocritical, it has nothing to do with me being a bully it has everything to do with you being glad my sport was banned and saying I am sick for enjoying it and me and you do the exact same thing with different methods. 

People with the same misconstrued ideas as you are who got bowhunting banned in your country and I bet they are glad they did it just like you and fox hunting. Chris


Little jessie getting some training in.










Rusty, a ball of fire at 3 months old.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

We can't like everything, if we all liked the same thing it would be a very boring world. I don't like foxhunting its not my taste but bowhunting, trapping, rifle and shotgun hunting are. Just telling you the truth, can't force someone to like something.

Perhaps i came across too strongly at first but I don't dislike any of you if you like that. Just like I love shooting wood pigeon, some may not enjoy that side of things.
I am not misconstrued, I just DONT like foxhunting, okay? I wish you would stop judging me and don't say that your not because its insulting. just because i dont like foxhunting doesn't make me anti hunting or BAD. I just don't like it, plain and simple. End of story alright?

Can you drop it please, its like a broken record. I know pleanty of people here that hate hunting here, they look down upon me because of it and i feel the exact same way with you, i feel like i am being judged.

P.S what is Rusty doing?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Oh and by the way, my papa used to use dogs to hunt hare and rabbit, wasn't my taste but he didn't start judging me, or try to make me feel small because I wasn't into it. He respected my opinion but this simply isn't the case now here is it?

I'm not trying to start a fight but I feel like my views are not respected, why? I respect everyone on this forum no matter what type of hunting they're into. We are all hunters after all, so why fight? Believe me, there are pleanty of anti hunters out there and i mean bitter people that hate even me fishing, or trapping feral pigeons. Unfortunately hunting is not as socially accepted like it is in America - there its a way of life and has been preserved that way, here its been totally lost. Which is really a shame because hunting is one of the best things that you can do. I really don't know what i'd do without it. My dad and I have some great bonding time when we go hunting. Memories that i'll treasure forever.


----------



## mackem

We arent judging you for not liking it,YOU were the judgemental one sarah,go back to your first post when you mentioned foxes..........
And it WAS people who thought bowhunting was inhumane that got it banned in this country,start chipping away at the foundations of a house and its going to come crashing down around your ears sooner or later,we arent bullies just because we disagree with your points of view and want to get ours over,but I do wish people wouldnt condem another mans sport when they have no real knowledge of it.:embara:


----------



## mackem

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Aww hell, please don't tell me you are into fox hunting with dogs n horses? I live in an area where it used to be very frequent and we hated it, its all your upper classes arses that done it that had not a care in the world for the welfare of that animal. In most cases it would be torn to shreads and barely recognisable. I do not agree to it, its a blood sport and makes us feel sick. Thank God it was banned here. You can shoot a fox and give it a quick death but torturing and uneccessary suffering to an animal is just plain wrong, its cruel, and sick frankly.


People whoparticipate are "Sick" and dont care about the welfare of the animal?:embara:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

mackem said:


> People whoparticipate are "Sick" and dont care about the welfare of the animal?:embara:



I was at one in Houston, it wasn't pleasant, thats all i can say. Bad experiance. I would rather shoot an animal.


----------



## Wizard of Oz

I'm with Sarah. Fox hunting sucks, glad it's banned!

All bowhunting should be controlled, to prevent red necks shooting everything that moves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2436_3BRlA 

this is an archery forum all opinions welcomed, no need to all agree, we are all different. I don't agree with some on here, some on here don't agree with me. That's fine, we are all just voicing an opinion.

I prefer to shoot at targets, only interested in improving my ability to shoot a bow well. I am not a hunter, but if that is what archery means to you, each to their own. "Birds of a feather flock together"

ttt....thread was about bowhunting in Scotland, I think it should be 'controlled' Sarah, what do you think?


----------



## mackem

I am all for listening to peoples opinions WOO,but its people who shouted "BAN-IT" who had both fox and bowhunting banned in this country,its kind of hypocritical to support one yet condem another,but as you said,its all down to opinion.There was a thread a while ago,about the strangest things people had found inside deer they had been cleaning,airgun pellets,broadheads,munitions all figured,as I said earlier though,with a fox its kill or escape,no middle ground,and the kill is VERY quick,so I dont know how it can be described as cruel or sick?As for the term "Bloodsports" thats an ANTI term they use to describe ANY hunting method,from driven pheasant to ferreting,its got bad connotations :embara: Bowhunting in scotlandwell,guess why it was banned?:embara:


----------



## runningboar

Thank God I am American, I think I will stay away from this section of the forum. Chris


----------



## mackem

Your lucky mate,hunting with hounds or terriers was banned in this country several years ago,I hope it never happens on your side of the pond mate!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

As from now, if topics are not in anyway regarding bowhunting in Scotland then it will be ignored. 

about being American
Foxhunting

Nada.


----------



## runningboar

Scotsbowhunter said:


> As from now, if topics are not in anyway regarding bowhunting in Scotland then it will be ignored.
> 
> about being American
> Foxhunting
> 
> Nada.


Sure just keep picking and choosing, no fox hunting, no 
Americans, bowhunting OK. 

Fill out forms, join a club, have a background check, and whatever other hoops yall deem necessary so that law abiding citizens can hunt or even own a target bow, like OZ said, got to keep all the ******** out... frankly it makes me sick. 

When the government regulates every aspect of your life you are a slave. I will gladly not participate in anymore of these European hunting threads. Chris


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

runningboar said:


> Sure just keep picking and choosing, no fox hunting, no
> Americans, bowhunting OK.
> 
> Fill out forms, join a club, have a background check, and whatever other hoops yall deem necessary so that law abiding citizens can hunt or even own a target bow, like OZ said, got to keep all the ******** out... frankly it makes me sick.
> 
> When the government regulates every aspect of your life you are a slave. I will gladly not participate in anymore of these European hunting threads. Chris


Who the hell crapped on your cornflakes?

I never ever mentioned banning bowhunting or hunting for that matter. I never mentioned background checks and all that pish so what are you on about?

Just because one person makes a statement doesn't mean we all think the same you know, we are individuals and you shouldn't tar all with the same brush which yall do anyway.

Yes do not participate in anymore of these "European" hunting threads, because im sick of hearing yall moaning and *****ing. And for your information I do not feel like a slave, we don't have slavery here. Im sure you'll know about that topic quite well.
*
Close this damn thread. Its caused more damn trouble than its worth.*

Freedom of speech? Yeah right, you have to agree with what everyone says or else you'll get looked down upon.

Whatever..Its my life and I can do what I want. If I don't like foxhunting then so what, its MY opinion. I like bowhunting thats all that matters to me, I don't really care what anyone thinks of me. A spade is a spade at least im being honest. Im not sheep I am an individual.

If you had any sense you would have seen that I meant no talking about Americans, foxhunting or topics NOT related to bowhunting in Scotland. Read the thread title.


----------



## Wizard of Oz

Got that off your chest Sarah, feel better now? :tongue:

"Weel done 'cutty sark'!"

Bowhunting in Scotland is very difficult. I once hunted around Glasgow for a week and never found one bow, no wonder it was banned.
Total waste of time. Gamehunting, now that's a different story, heaps of games in Glasgow. I like fitba, that's my favourite. :wink:


----------



## JCBears

Running boar I am glad you have a level headed opinion of the issue. Great hounds BTW lucky MF get to have your dogs and be in the Army. Too bad you probably Airborne well we all can't be perfet legs LOL


----------



## runningboar

JCBears said:


> Running boar I am glad you have a level headed opinion of the issue. Great hounds BTW lucky MF get to have your dogs and be in the Army. Too bad you probably Airborne well we all can't be perfet legs LOL


I have a very beautiful wife that doesn't mind taking care of the mutts when I am away. I am also very lucky in the fact that I am stationed at a strategic facility and don't deploy anymore, I have done 4 deployments to the sandbox however. As far as being a leg, I have spent more time in the 3rd ID than anywhere else and have only one thing to say, ROCK OF THE MARNE!!!!!

I spent 4 years in Germany and had a blast, I was in Augsburg and Baveria is great, enjoy it while you can. Chris


----------



## MNmike

*not to direct this at any one person*

And I'm sorry, this isn't directly related to bowhunting Scotland.:embara:

But one thing people have to remember.....

Ethics are a personal thing. Ethics vary, sometime greatly, within a group. It could be archers, the city you live in, what ever.

Alot of times person wants, or likes, are miscommunicated and called ethics.

Problem is when you want everyone to comply to YOUR own ethics rather than law.

This is how people loose hunting privelages and rights. You have seen it with bowhunting over there, along with fox hunting.

No real reason, but someones differing views, sometimes being called ethics.

Be careful what you wish for, or wish against.


----------



## Wizard of Oz

not about ethics
not about opinions
about bowhunting, or the lack thereof, in Scotland.

the less the better for the better of Scotland, the better of the Scottish environment, for the better of Scottish fauna and the better of Scottish people. Archery is tarnished by this bowhunting thing. Sites like this are called "Archery Talk" NOT "Bowhunting Talk". I am an archer not a hunter. Hunters use all sorts of things; guns, spears, clubs, cars, explosives, themselves, to kill all sorts of things.

Archery is about mastering SHOOTING the bow and arrow, not about killing.


----------



## runningboar

Wizard of Oz said:


> Archery is about mastering SHOOTING the bow and arrow, not about killing.


I'll take the bait.........what were bows invented for all those years ago, I haven't seen any target butts drawn on cave walls. 


Unless your a vegan, and eat only organically grown food at that, you don't have a leg to stand on. If you aren't a vegan, your just a hunter that pays someone else to do it for you. Chris


----------



## Wizard of Oz

Hi Chris, maaaaate!

I was suggesting that archery and bowhunting are different

e.g. when onlookers see a person shooting at targets, the big colourful things, they say........"look, archery".
When they see a person shooting at game, animals etc.,
they say......."look, there's a guy hunting"

subtle difference perhaps and open to perception, anyway Chris you know what I mean. I see archery and bowhunting as two different things, sounds like you think they are one and the same.

I admit that the fact that you are using a bow and arrow and shooting with aquired skill means you are an 'archer' but what you are doing is bowhunting not archery.

I am guessing that 90%+ of bow owners in the USA own their gear for the purpose of hunting and would talk about 'going hunting' at the weekend, not about 'going to archery' at the weekend.

Like I said, I think archery and bowhunting are two different things.

Each to their own.


----------



## MNmike

*and to think............*

The thread was titled "Bowhunting in Scotland."


----------



## Wizard of Oz

Scotsbowhunter said:


> As most will know it has been illegal here for quite some time but there were talks of making it legal again. Most of this ban was due to England. I am passionate and want to fight for the right to bowhunt here, but how would i go about it?


write to your member of parliament, tell him....

_"Hi my member for parliament, my name is Sarah, I live in a nice house in Linwood and I would like to be able to bowhunt in Scotland, so could you please arrange to pass a bill allowing me to do so as soon as possible. Thank you very much, and I promise to vote for you forever"_

that should fix it.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Sarah i am not judging you at all but united we stand divided we fall so if you dont like something dont attack it. Please refrain from using terms like "bloodsport" and "im glad it was banned" Terms like that will get things banned. If non hunter who was impartial heard the term "bloodsport" they would pobably become anti.
What if foxhunters were glad bowhunting was banned? or shotgunners glad rifle hunters were banned? What would happen to hunting as a whole? It would fall apart and everything would eventually get banned.


my point is we shouldnt attack other forms of hunting if we want any of this great sport to continue


----------



## JCBears

runningboar said:


> I have a very beautiful wife that doesn't mind taking care of the mutts when I am away. I am also very lucky in the fact that I am stationed at a strategic facility and don't deploy anymore, I have done 4 deployments to the sandbox however. As far as being a leg, I have spent more time in the 3rd ID than anywhere else and have only one thing to say, ROCK OF THE MARNE!!!!!
> 
> I spent 4 years in Germany and had a blast, I was in Augsburg and Baveria is great, enjoy it while you can. Chris


Oh indeed I do enjoy it here. It isn't just the beer that has kept me here for the last 9 years on and off. My roomate served with them OIF one and my cousin in 1 and 3. I myself hold true to the 4th and willsay I deployed twice with BRO but I am Iron Horse all the way


----------



## JCBears

One more thing OZ the bulk of the archery industry is not supported by target archers but by bowhunters. Target archery is nice if thats your thing. Not my cup of tea and anyone especially a fellow bow shooter who thinks otherwise should step back and look what he's doing who he's talking to and what he's talking about. BOWHUNTING YES BOWHUNTING is good for any nation with a population of animal that need management espcially a place as densely populated as Europe. Maybe the bulk of Europeans need to get their head out of their forth point of contact stop thinking animals are cute little dancing critters on a Disney movie and strat realizing they as species here on this earth are part of an ecosytem too


----------



## rampage

JCBears said:


> One more thing OZ the bulk of the archery industry is not supported by target archers but by bowhunters. Target archery is nice if thats your thing. Not my cup of tea and anyone especially a fellow bow shooter who thinks otherwise should step back and look what he's doing who he's talking to and what he's talking about. BOWHUNTING YES BOWHUNTING is good for any nation with a population of animal that need management espcially a place as densely populated as Europe. Maybe the bulk of Europeans need to get their head out of their forth point of contact stop thinking animals are cute little dancing critters on a Disney movie and strat realizing they as species here on this earth are part of an ecosytem too


That's not going to happen any time soon. Go to the supermarket, grab beef in one of those polyestyrene containers and see a regular person can identify what part of the beef it came from without reading the label. Or where does a chicken keep those perfect nuggets.

As years went by, people have been gradually driven from the animal as a living, breathing and dying creature and "managed" to a more aseptic abstract construct. Anecdotically speaking, I know people who won't eat meat from helpless creatures but will eat a hamburger with no second thoughts. Hell, when I think in bunnies I think in cute little internet bunnies or disney bunnies or the like, urban creature that I am. Try to get people to tell you what they feel when you mention those cute talking bunnies being shot with a gun or bleeding to death full of arrows. And yes, while they can understand your words about conservationism, reason is not going to work when they are so emotionally invested in cute disney bunnies.

So there, there. Lets just pass another wave of legislation and make sure nobody has to endure all those nasty scenes. After all we can get our meat in the supermarket, there is no reason at all to hunt and no sane citizen should be interested in doing so.


As far as the fox thing goes, my point of view is that you don't have to like it (in fact I don't) but you need to support it as strongly as you can. That is because I recognize that the slippery slope often begins with special cases and then spreads out by dividing and conquering.

If the fox guys, the crossbow guys and the bow guys get together when someone starts hurting one of the groups, you'll have a stronger voice than when they inevitably go after you and you find yourself alone and quietened down by the same cheap demagogy that works so well these days. I don't want that. And that's why I support the fox thing, even if I dislike it very much. Go explain someone that each group is different. All they will see is the word 'hunting' and 'bunnies' and then all rational thought perishes.


Pushing for legislation vs the stuff that we dislike will take us to the ultimate state directed society. Agree so far? For bonus points reread the post substituting bunnies for foxes. The "it's not the same!" is the same that goes in their heads.


----------



## NBBairn

just found this thread

i'd like to point out that 'the english' didn't ban bowhunting - that sounds like a typical scottish we 'hate the english' jibe. the killing of deer with an arrow was made illegal in the 1963 Deer Act (passed by a UK govt) to stop poaching - bows are a silent weapon and were useful tools to the poacher, especially crossbows. Although how often they were used is open to debate. most poachers use a dog as it does the work for them & its quick. Any incidents i've heard of have always involved crossbows.

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/ACTS/acts1991/ukpga_19910054_en_1#pb1-l1g4

There was no tradition of bowhunting in recent UK history - like the rest of the modern world, the bow became obsolete as soon as the gun appeared. 

If it wasn't for Pope & Young there might not be 'bowhunting' as it's known today anywhere in the world.

If there was a demand for bowhunting in the UK we would have lot more people lobbying for it. I spoke to BASC last week about the situation and they had no opinion on bowhunting as no one in the UK has ever asked them about it. (i asked would they support it if there was a campaign to allow it) If BASC aren't involved then i wouldn't have much hope.

A lack of participants, plus a majority population of bunny huggers, plus a media who can get hysterical over airguns or poisoned raptors, would put paid to any effort to make it legal. Any one who reads Shooting Times will know how much effort is put in by organisations like BASC, just to keep the field sports that are legal. 

Until they finally cottoned on to how much shooting brings to the economy, SNP were all for restricting hunting in Scotland. 

however, the number of countries in europe that allow bowhunting is increasing, with studies showing that it is a very humane and efficient way of hunting deer. 

http://www.bagjakt.org/study_eng.htm

this is the kind of evidence we'd need to present to attempt to get bowhunting allowed in the UK. 

And finally a link to BASC for all you who wonder who i'm on about

http://www.basc.org.uk/


----------



## NBBairn

And further research takes me back to the Game Acts passed in 1609 & 1671 which outlawed the majority of the UK population from hunting with snares, dogs, guns, bows etc

"And it is hereby enacted and declared That all and every person and persons, not haveing Lands and Tenements or some other Estate of Inheritance in his owne or his Wifes right of the cleare yearely value of one hundred pounds per ann? or for terme of life, or haveing Lease or Leases of ninety nine yeares or for any longer terme, of the cleare yearely value of one hundred and fifty pounds, other then the Sonne and Heire apparent of an Esquire, or other person of higher degree, and the Owners and Keepers of Forrests, Parks, Chases or Warrens, being stocked with Deere or Conies for their necessary use in respect of the said Forrests, Parks, Chases or Warrens, are hereby declared to be persons by the Lawes of this Realme, not allowed to have or keepe for themselves or any other person or persons any Guns, Bowes, Grey hounds, Setting-dogs, Ferretts, Cony-doggs, Lurchers, Hayes, Netts, Lowbells, Hare-pipes, Ginns, Snares or other Engines aforesaid, But shall be, and are hereby prohibited to have, keepe or use the same."

From: 'Charles II, 1670 & 1671: An Act for the better preservation of the Game, and for secureing Warrens not inclosed, and the severall Fishings of this Realme.', Statutes of the Realm: volume 5: 1628-80 (1819), pp. 745-746. URL: http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=47447. Date accessed: 22 July 2008.

so as you can see, you can't look at bowhunting in the UK as a seperate entity - it has to be seen in context along with all field sports practiced since 1066


----------



## dmason390

Moonkryket said:


> *"The sad thing is the lawmakers in England are a bunch of radicals who want to control every aspect of their lives
> *". Sounds like liberals in the USA and I'm afraid they are taking over. Can only hurt our hunting freedoms if they stay in power long enough. Good luck on getting bowhunting going. What possible reasons are there for them to be against it?


This why I am proud to ba an indepedent thinker/voter. Politics of fear no president Dem or rep has ever talked about banning weapons. None not even Obama. Never yet these items are pushed for effect and we've had 40 years of fear tactics thrown at us.


----------



## proskinnertts

Back to the subject. Get SCI involved. Myself and a list of other hunters in the us are waiting for the ban to lift so we can go stick a stag in the highlands


----------

